# desperately need some joomla help



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2011)

I''m trying to move a bunch of sites built using joomla from a windows server environment to an ubuntu lamp server. so far setting up the virtual hosts has gone smoothly and i can access the sites but each site exhibits some odd behavior.  for instance one site has half it's images missing and the links don't work or are not on the page, on another joomla site, the only thign that is wrong is a couple missing links and all links redirect to the home page if search engine friendly links are enabled.   mod-rewrite is enabled in the apache2 server and i have renamed the htaccess.txt file to .htaccess....   i'm so lost and i kinda wanted these sites done yesterday.. anybody have an idea as to what is going wrong or a good place i can look to get info on properly moving a joomla site?


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 15, 2011)

If you wanna PM admin details to the installations I'll see what I can do. I've moved a few Joomla based websites in the past, but it was on older version.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

ok looks like i isolated the issue.. in moving the site from windows server to linux 10.10 maverick ubuntu, some of the database items are missing in the admin panel for joomla.  For instance if i look for a menu in joomla there is nothing under it... wierd issue there.. some of the menues mysql links are working but some aren't??? any idea guys?


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 17, 2011)

What you may have to do is upload a fresh joomla install and merge the databases.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2011)

filenames are case sensitive on linux


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

are the permissions diffirent? when changing OS's especially to linux which allows RWM permissions to be modified some of your folders might have changes. meaning that the files cant access them in the way they could before.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 18, 2011)

i set all the permissions to 777 just to find out if that was the case.. so far no go.. typically it seems that permissions should be 755 for directories and 644 for files(i think).. as far as case.. i'm really really really really new to websites and migrations.. i don't know where to look.. for instance lets say on the home page we have a menu we'll say it's the only menu.. where in the files is this menu referenced.. in the index.php file and in the db??


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 18, 2011)

i can remote in and look at this stuff real time.. anybody wanna chat on vent or ts and try to help me out lol.. i'm desparate!!!


----------

